# Thank you Harold V.



## 2002valkyrie (Nov 11, 2009)

Like everyone before me. I would like to post a picture of my first refined gold. I did a 32.4 gram button as well as 5 grams of shot.

I am searching for a good buyer for my fine gold. 1 - 2 oz. per week to start.

I have been offered more than enough work to keep me busy for a while but plan to promise low and over achieve as well as deliver early every time... You know... be better than is expected. I have found a local chemical dealer (60 miles) and set up a dedicated clean building just for my refining operation. I hope to go into refining full time within 1 year... With the help of this fine forum of course. Thank you again Harold for the much needed tutoring and stressing the use of Hoke's great book.


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice color you got their Valkyrie, well done!


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 11, 2009)

Tutoring is a small part of your success. How you responded to provided information is what counts. The results speak for themselves. The color is exceptional. 

Well done, 2002valkyrie!

Harold


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Nov 18, 2009)

The fire assay results came in today 99.91% pure. :lol: Not bad for a nube. 8) I will continue to strive for excellence. My skills will hopefully improve with experience and I know I will always be successful as long as I choose my friends wisely. 
Thank you again Harold V. :!:


----------

